# Just discovered...



## crasher8 (Aug 16, 2013)

How to use a Lensbaby,or any other MF only lens, on the M. 

Custom Functions
C.Fn lV #7 Operation/Others
Release shutter w/o lens
Enable


----------



## dswtan (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks! I was curious this very afternoon on how to use manual-only lenses on the beast (the Samyang/Rokinon/Bowers). This works!


----------

